#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-04
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> Hey all more session/leaders are needed for Ubuntu Open Week - we have 10 slots open still
 * pleia2 will be on vacation
<akgraner> pleia2, have a great time!!!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nigelb> pleia2 on vacation.  *panic*
<pleia2> yeah, a for real vacation this time, there may even be days where I don't have internet!
<nigelb> the end of the world is nearing :p
<czajkowski> whooo cannot wait :D
<czajkowski> pleia2: it will rock
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah! I need to compile my list of things friends said I should do while I'm there and send it to you so we can make plans :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: sounds like a plan I'm in dublin from saturday till tuesday
<pleia2> great
<czajkowski> and probably back up thursday and friday
<czajkowski> or friday and saturday
<czajkowski> pleia2: I take it you want to go to the Zoo
<czajkowski> you seem obsessed with the Zoo
<pleia2> I do love zoos
<czajkowski> this is true
<pleia2> yay, there are elephants!
<nigelb> wait, you haven't seen one?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> at the circus
<AlanBell> pleia2: I liked the meerkat picture
<pleia2> nigelb: I've ridden one before :) but a lot of zoos in the US had to get rid of them because they couldn't afford more humane (bigger) enclosures
<maco> my friends were riding an elephant yesterday at the rennfest
<maco> (yes, i went TWICE this year!)
<pleia2> yeah, it was at a rennfest where I did too
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-05
<nigelb> pleia2: Ah. ok. :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-06
<nigelb> woo, open week has 5 participants from UW! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<pleia2> yay :)
<MarkDude> Take a listen to maco 's interview >>>>     http://hackerpublicradio.org/eps.php?id=0574
<valorie> as soon as the Daily Show is over
<valorie> lol
<czajkowski> aloha
<valorie> I heard my name in it!
<valorie> morning, czajkowski
<pleia2> it took 5 months, but we now have competition@ubuntu-women.org going to the ubuntuwomen.competition gmail account :D
<czajkowski> sweet
<pleia2> I think the canonical guys are doing their feverishly-go-through-tickets-before-uds-so-we-dont-get-nagged-all-week dance ;)
<maco> bwahahaha
<pleia2> the timing last cycle was similar
<czajkowski> poor guys
<czajkowski> they do get suc a hard time
<pleia2> yeah
 * czajkowski knows she gives them   a hard time
<pleia2> I think the key is getting infrastructure in place so that nothing mission critical depends on action from them
<nigelb> pleia2: yay :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-10-10
<czajkowski> aloha
<highvoltage> 'loha czajkowski
<czajkowski> highvoltage: howdy
<highvoltage> it sounds like everything is good in the world of czajkowski again :) that is good.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> http://url.ie/7u2f
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-10-08
<Tm_T> happy thursday all
<Pendulum> I wish it was Thursday. That would erase the last 48 hours of my life and I could do with having those erased
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to Pendulum
 * valorie hands over the BIG eraser
<Pendulum> thanks valorie *hugs*
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-09-29
<belkinsa> Happy B-day pleia2!
<belkinsa> Opps, wrong channel.
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-09-30
<pleia2> belkinsa: thanks :)
